
Apple locked me out of its walled garden. It was a nightmare - ingve
https://qz.com/1683460/what-happens-to-your-itunes-account-when-apple-says-youve-committed-fraud/
======
ssivark
I'll just leave this here (Stallman, 1997) :
[https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-
read.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.html)

------
gargravarr
It really is funny just how many people learn this the hard way. Almost
anything you have an account for can be suspended at the drop of a hat,
usually with little or zero recourse against the company. Just about every T&C
(the thing that nobody ever reads) states that your account can be suspended
or permanently banned at the company's discretion and that you have no right
to challenge this. And that's all they'll tell you. Google, Amazon, FB,
PayPal, just about any online service. For years and years you can just blend
in with the crowd, but the moment you start to stand out for whatever reason,
the company tends to conclude that it's easier to completely remove you than
deal with whatever the reason is, all to get back to its everyone-the-same
list.

I buy my music in DRM-free formats and keep local copies (this is also for
convenience, as it means I don't need an internet connection). All of my
devices use local accounts and can live without cloud connectivity. It's a lot
more work but no single company can lock me out of my media library, no matter
how hard they try. I don't pay for Spotify because I want to _own_ my music,
not rent it. Movies and TV shows are a lot harder; despite the success of
legal MP3 stores, nobody as yet allows purchasing of DRM-free MP4s. So I have
to buy and rip DVDs and Blu-Rays, despite not having enough space for them.

It's a sorry state where faceless corporations have so much power over our
lives.

------
zaphirplane
You know what you will never get in a thread complaining about Apple? “Hey
send me your contact details and I’ll see what we can do”

------
sainyam
This is really sad, question is are we just renting stuff?

~~~
m-p-3
If there is a DRM or a remote killswitch, then you don't own it.

------
m-p-3
Mirror:
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmTbZV3W9PZeRdS1yzjhbazg7BzNq2VqPpQsbyd...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmTbZV3W9PZeRdS1yzjhbazg7BzNq2VqPpQsbydgBtUriK/)

[https://cloudflare-
ipfs.com/ipfs/QmTbZV3W9PZeRdS1yzjhbazg7Bz...](https://cloudflare-
ipfs.com/ipfs/QmTbZV3W9PZeRdS1yzjhbazg7BzNq2VqPpQsbydgBtUriK/)

------
teh_infallible
I bought an old touch wheel iPod and copied all my music to it just so I could
have it all on one hard drive.

------
lowdose
I stopped clicking on titles containing "nightmare" and "horror". Halloween is
just one day per year.

~~~
__david__
You’re doing yourself a disservice —it’s a good article. And Halloween is
everyday.

